# Would a DOS program work in XP



## leachim (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi

I have a DOS program (caravan holiday booking facility) that was written for 98.

Considering getting a new computer with XP - would this program still work in DOS mode with XP ?

I see there is PIF(s) and BAT(s) file involved, along with a directory of info.

If I copied these files over keeping them in their respect directories, would this work ?

It is also used to using the A drive to backup info - could it be altered to use the CD now ?

Thanks


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

Why not? It is a 8086 compatible Intel CPU, right?

Proprietory software accessing other parts of the PC may be in trouble but any Dos program, using just the screen, hard drives, floppies and keyboard, compiled into .exe should run straight away. Mine does any way and I have plenty of them.

If you have a floppy drive it is still a A: in XP's "command prompt". XP no longer supports DOS and the command prompt is just a compatibility box to run software in terminal mode.

There is a saying of "Windows may die but not Dos".

In fact if you use Linux it has a boot loader that allow you to install all MS systems, from Dos to Vista, into the same PC and boot any one of them as you wish.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It will probably work, and there are compatibility modes that may help if you experience issues.


----------



## londonish (Dec 24, 2006)

I've imported old dos programs i've written into XP, and they've worked fine.

http://dosbox.sourceforge.net is very helpful for more complicated programs.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Not all DOS applications will work, even with a "sandbox" like DOSBOX. OTOH, many will, and the only real way to know is to try them.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

You could always install a copy of DOS or 98 into VirtualPC or VMWare Player. Only disadvantage to that is it's difficult to export or print any file since it is basically another machine operating inside another.

Just a suggestion and not a very good one-just one possibility


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, many of the applications that actually touch hardware resources will fail in VPC or VMWARE. Like I said, it's really useful to know exactly what application we're talking about.


----------



## DOStradamus (Jan 5, 2007)

0. Games are not considered applications (IMHO, if need be)
1. There are two database packages out there, FoxPro 2.6 and "really old versions" of DataFlex (specifically the one used for the DOS version of the "David" claims management app), that are unreliable on anything beyond DOS6.22. 

MS goes to great pains to keep a fully functional MS-DOS subsystem ("DOS box") alive in even the latest Windows versions. Programs written for DOS 1.x (that use FCB filesystem functions) will need to be located on a FAT16 (< 2Gb) disk partition, if they do any kind of file access.

You said it was written for "98"... you should have *no* problems.

-NK


----------



## DOStradamus (Jan 5, 2007)

John - 
Run an _old_ DOS comm program (Procomm, Comit, PC-Tallk.exe) and marvel over the fact that it *works*, knowing it "thinks" it is still writing directly to the UART control/config registers! Apparently, the NT5 DOS subsystem scans the app at load time for IN and OUT opcodes, and subsequently intercepts them. Note that you can't go into DEBUG, and do "O 3fc 3", etc., to toggle DTR/RTS....

-NK


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, programs that used the FCB file access are some that are likely to fail, it's the ones that used the newer file handle functions that work as a rule. Since you could do tricky things with the FCB that you can't do with the emulated MS-DOS calls, many of those programs fail. SuperSort and DataStar come to mine. 

As far as emulated hardware, parallel and serial ports are emulated pretty well, but many other direct hardware access functions fail.


----------



## DOStradamus (Jan 5, 2007)

Win 03 still supports FCB access on FAT16 and floppies. Just checked it so I wouldn't be reminding myself as to what Desinex tastes like after it's been applied earlier in the day....

This place is gonna be fun....

-NK


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FCB access is supported, but all the tricks you can do with FCB's are not. Opening two files for write access, for instance, is what I believe SuperSort does, and it fails under the DOS emulation in 2K/XP. Been there, done that, burned the T-Shirt.


----------



## Praetorian01 (Dec 4, 2006)

Hello there! 

You could enlighten us more so we can help you better. Please read *this*.



leachim said:


> I have a DOS program (caravan holiday booking facility) that was written for 98.



What Version is this "DOS Progam"?
What Version of Windows 98 are you using? (98 or 98 SE - Second Edition)
Where does it Run/Operate? Is it *in Windows 98* or in *Plain DOS *(exited Win98) or can it run in *MS-DOS Prompt Window* under Win98?
Does it come with an *Installer/Setup/Loader Program* that you must run and complete *OR* you just copy the entire folder and run the main program/executable?
_Answer ALL these questions & Please be more specific & elaborate further._



leachim said:


> [I'm] Considering getting a new computer with XP - would this program still work in DOS mode with XP?





JohnWill said:


> It will probably work, and there are compatibility modes that may help if you experience issues.


Look for a friend/colleague who has a PC with WinXP installed. Install/copy your program in a folder in his/her Hard Disk Drive (HDD) and do the following: 

*It could work under "Windows Compatibility Mode" *:

Right-click the *main program/executable*;
In the Context Menu, click Properties;
Click Compatibility tab;
In the Compatibility group box, click the Run this program in compatibility mode for: check box;
In the drop down list, select Windows 98/Windows ME item;
In the Display Settings group box, click the check box that will work with your Program (use Trial & Error to find out);
Run/execute your program (Click/Double-click the main program/executable).
*[Optional]*: Experiment among the different items in the drop down list should the previous one/s do not work.

Here is how the File Properties Window look like:










*Hot Tip*: To learn more, click the *Learn more about:* *Program Compatibility* link of the *File Properties Window* *in* your PC, not the image here (of course ).



leachim said:


> I see there is PIF(s) and BAT(s) file involved, along with a directory of info. If I copied these files over keeping them in their respect[ive] directories, would this work?


Bingo!  The fact that you've said this (quote above) *most probably* means that your program does not have an Installer/Setup/Loader Program that "installs" & "configures" it into DOS/Win98. Probably you just copy the entire folder and run the main program/executable.  But try to remember how you placed the program into the old PC. If the foppy disks or CDs are still available, examine the executables (.exe,.com,.bat,etc.) for something like setup.xxx, install.xxx, start.xxx, load.xxx (uncommon), etc.

*Hot Tip*: Better yet, you can eliminate the guess work by reading the documentation in the folder/directory where the program is located. They are mostly Text files (*.txt*) or Rich Text Format documents (*.rtf*) or could be Help files (*.chm*) (readme.xxx, release.xxx, readfirst.xxx, install.xxx, notes.xxx, help.xxx, etc.). Open Text files with NotePad or WordPad. Open Rich Text Format documents with WordPad. Help files are read by double-clicking/running them because the hh.exe program do not load by itself in WinXP.



leachim said:


> It is also used to using the A drive to backup info


If there is an option IN the program OR there is a Configuration file that the program refers to, then you can modify it to save its data/output elsewhere aside from A: Drive (Floppy). 



leachim said:


> - could it be altered to use the CD now?


Since your program is an old one from the DOS/Win98 era, I would assume that it has no CD/DVD recording capabilities UNLESS it is Explicity Stated or there is an option/menu/item for it. 

*Hot Tip*: What you can do is find a way for the program to save its data/output into a Folder and simply use a CD/DVD Burning Software to record to CD/DVD for Archival/Back Up purposes. If you're in Windows XP, I would suggest using a USB Flash Drive (UFD) if what you actually want is to copy/transfer files between PCs. 

*Hot Tip*: If none of the above seem to or will ever work, you'll just have to look for an updated version or replacement of your program that works seemlessly in WinXP and the upcoming one (WinVista).

I hope this helps. 

Mark


*P.S.*:
If you do not elaborate well on your concern/problem, there is a high probalility that people here will just post a Solution or even a Remote Idea related (but not helpful) to your concern/problem. Most probably, they/we will just use the *Quick Reply featur*e of the Forum to _write down whatever comes across our minds at that moment_! We can easily solve your problem if we are with you in front of your PC. So the best this that you can do for us at this point is to *FULLY DESCRIBE* *your situation*. This should *save time for all of us* instead of needlessly _identifying the problem_ and c_omprehending your condition_. Ok? :up:


----------



## leachim (Apr 21, 2004)

You have been very helpful

Thankyou - will look into it

Mike


----------



## Praetorian01 (Dec 4, 2006)

*Hot Tip*: 
Try Submitting/Uploading Screenshots like the one in this thread. It will tremendously improve your chances of Solving your Problem as most people here have superior Visual processing abilities. 

Also, Text Output/Process Logs or Pictures eliminate *ambiguities* and the need for *Twenty Questions*! 

Good luck once more.


----------

